# Koz's Fridge Part II - The High Holy Days.



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

OK, so we finally arrived at the High Holy Days in my work-a-day year; St. Patrick's Day. 
I spend 364 days waiting for this holiday. I have to admit, it defines me.
Bountiful boiled food, bread made with sodium bicarbonate, root vegetables and Guinness.
What else could make a portly Irishman's day? A fight? OK, granted, but that's beside the point.

So I stopped on the way home to fortify my provisions for this weekend, I've attached a pic for your amusement.
My customary Corona is hidden behind the Smithwicks.. That has to stay undisturbed until CINCO DE MAYO!! Arrrrrriba!

A couple of administrative notes;
*HOUSINGCOP* - No bitch slaps about the Bass. If my dear old grand-dad, who carried my wee mother off the boat could forgive me, so can you.
*DELTA* - no Section 35 cracks. :mrgreen:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Nothing better than a Fresca in a chilled glass.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Koz! You got Fresca! YUM!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

WAIT A MINUTE!

No one can discuss Fresca without me! I am the only one here who doesn't drink - thus I get any and all comments about Fresca!


That being said...nice choice my dear Kozzy Koz.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Riiiiiight to 7 NE and kttref ! Mix just about anything with Vodka or a flavored Liquor and its great!


KOZZZZZZ!!! You are the man!!!!

My God I have a serious case of man love for you right now! (totally not ****!)


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> My God I have a serious case of man love for you right now!


Not quite the way you wanted this thread to go ha Koz.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Fra to Koz:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank God I don't have to work St. Paddy's Day this year.

Is it me, or are there more and more holidays these days where people feel compelled to get piss-in-your-pants drunk and act like an asshole? 

I remember when the night before Thanksgiving was usually a nice quiet shift, and now it's a nightmare because of the all-night boozefest.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Is it me, or are there more and more holidays these days where people feel compelled to get piss-in-your-pants drunk and act like an asshole?


There are places where people actually wait for the holidays to do this??


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

adroitcuffs said:


> There are places where people actually wait for the holidays to do this??


There are always the pros; I meant the amateurs, who under ordinary circumstances never go out to a barroom, get shitfaced, then argue with the police.

I wish I knew how many people have woken up in our cellblock on the days after New Years Eve, St. Paddy's Day, Christmas Eve, the night before Thanksgiving, etc., and had no clue how they got there.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Koz, it looks like you saved a little bit of room for the corned beef...


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Snipe might strip down, grab a shop rag and proceed to do the dance of the flamming asshole on the tailgate of my truck....all while slurring out the tune of Danny Boy. :mrgreen:


We'll save THAT for the summer M&G Ken.

BK, what are you gonna do with your Vic? I'll give you a hand if you want. If you want a hand-JOB, ask Andy.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

fra444 said:


> Riiiiiight to 7 NE and kttref ! Mix just about anything with Vodka or a flavored Liquor and its great!
> 
> KOZZZZZZ!!! You are the man!!!!
> 
> My God I have a serious case of man love for you right now! (totally not ****!)


You truly know its springtime when their is man love in the air!

(KK, watch out for fra44, he's really got this thing for spanking ass,apparantly male or female!) 
Great fridge but try and get that duck sauce cleaned up from new years take out.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> ....all while slurring out the tune of Danny Boy. :mrgreen:


AHHHHH it drives me nuts! Ok - to be serious for just a second - Danny Boy is a frickin funeral song!! Stop singing it on St. Patty's day! It's depressing!
:sb:


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Koz, are you trying to guilt trip me and Sniper into comming up there to fix your as guage?


"Koz, are you trying to guilt trip me and Sniper into comming up there to fix your *ass* guage"
There I fixed it for ya. You forgot the second S!


mtc;387688I said:


> would _almost_ pay money to see that !!


Me TOO!


BLUE BLOOD said:


> You truly know its springtime when their is man love in the air!
> 
> (KK, watch out for fra44, he's really got this thing for spanking ass,apparantly male or female!)


WOW word about me has gotten around!!!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

kttref said:


> AHHHHH it drives me nuts! Ok - to be serious for just a second - Danny Boy is a frickin funeral song!! Stop singing it on St. Patty's day! It's depressing!
> :sb:


Sure name another Irish song to sing....ya cant!... thats the only one ya can sing drunk!...and or remember the lyrics!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Drunken sailor

 Wisky in the jar

 A little more modern version

 Mountain Dew

 Irish Rover One of my favorites

 and of course!!!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

lol.... how could I forget Whiskey in the Jar!!!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Don't forget _Finnegan's Wake._..


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Nothing like working the parade in Southie, having the suburbia jackasses repeatedly ask;*
*Q. "Hey, where's the parade?" *
*A. "I don't know. You're on the parade route." *
*Retort from jackass "Ya, but where's the parade?"*

*Finding the aforementioned suburban jackass later on holding a beer and pissing in a project hallway / alley, or doorstep..... Promptly getting a size 11 enema and asking..... *
*Q. "Hey what's the big deal? Can't we drink here on St Patty's day?"*
*A. "No, the law is not suspended so you can drink and piss on other peoples property for your own enjoyment. By the way, where are you from?*
*Retort from jackass "Norwell."*
*Click, click..........*

*The sweet satisfaction of finding some drunken Suburban Commando who has their ear flopping off the side of their head, his orange jacket ripped to shreds, multiple contusions and cuts who wonders why they just beat the bag off him for just walking up Telegraph St, carrying his case of Heinikens. (since stolen)*

*Nothing like listening to 3rd rate Irish music sung by 4th generation Irish-Americans putting on a phony accent. It's worse than listening to Bono prattle on about 3rd World debt. *
*Nobody beats Paddy Reilly.*

*Koz, May the road rise to meet you and all your beers be cold, my friend. HC*


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

The Wild Rover, (NO NAY NEVER)
Up The Republic!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

RodneyFarva said:


> Sure name another Irish song to sing....ya cant!... thats the only one ya can sing drunk!...and or remember the lyrics!


"Wondering Gypsy"...great song.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I see empty space in that fridge


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Its disturbing that a guy who spent 9 years stealing food and drinks from his neighbor across the hall actually has such a stocked fridge of his own. I bet him and his portly mail carrier friend have quite the little time in the basement drinking and hatching their next adventure kidnapping of a barking dog, bottle deposit run to Michigan, making of sausage, the rollout tie dispenser, the beach scented cologne, ketchup and mustard in the same bottle, and of course the tanker bladdder system..actually that one is a good idea. Ooh the humanity.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I suppose I had that one coming...

Well done Costanza.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Well done Costanza.


Thanks it took up an entire 12 hr shift to come up with that...its not easy being a slow witted stocky balding out of work guy living in my parents basement.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

And let's not forget about his problem with shrinkage.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

kttref said:


> That being said...nice choice my dear Kozzy Koz.


Why thank you my lady... I did it for you....


fra444 said:


> KOZZZZZZ!!! You are the man!!!!


Right back atcha my friend, but could you do me a favor and tell the bride that?


fra444 said:


> My God I have a serious case of man love for you right now! (totally not ****!)


Once the man cave is finally remodeled I'll put some pics up, I think you'll like em... We'll be talkin' MAJOR LOVE then bro! 
Maybe we'll even have one the future M&G's up on my ranch.
I got lotsa crash room....


7costanza said:


> Not quite the way you wanted this thread to go ha Koz.


Hey, I've had worse...


frank said:


> Koz, it looks like you saved a little bit of room for the corned beef...


Always room for corned beef Franky.
Bill Cosby has his Jello, Mr. Whipple had his Charmin, I have my corned beef, corned spare ribs and cabbage.


USMCMP5811 said:


> Koz, are you trying to guilt trip me and Sniper into comming up there to fix your as guage? Stop and think about this for a second, Copiouse amounts of alcohol will be consumed, there may be sounds of gun fire in the air, Ye 'Ol Ball and chain might get hit on, The car will never be back together before morning, And Snipe might strip down, grab a shop rag and proceed to do the dance of the flamming asshole on the tailgate of my truck....all while slurring out the tune of Danny Boy.


OK, just so we're clear...
*Copious amounts of alcohol;* CHECK. Name your poison my brother, what I don't have I'll whip up in the medicine chest.
*Shootin' guns in the back 40;* CHECK. Lotsa room to play up this a way my boy and I have more than a couple of the toys you boys would like to play with..
*You and Snipey hitting on the bride;* CHECK. But for at least a 2 hour minimum. Maybe then I'll regain some of the hearing in my right ear.
*The boat;* CHECK. Cuz I ain't dropping the tank myself...
*Flaming Asshole Dance;* CHECK. I'll supply the Bacardi 151, you supply the fire extinguisher, Snipey can bring his own salve.
*Danny Boy;* CHECK. Wont be the first time 3 drunks have been heard singing melancholic songs at my place at at 0:dark:30.


Sniper said:


> BK, what are you gonna do with your Vic?


Leave it in Lawrence with the motor running...


BLUE BLOOD said:


> KK, watch out for fra44, he's really got this thing for spanking ass, apparently male or female!


Well, he does have that pretty little nurses uniform..
And although he might not be the prettiest girl at the dance, he's certainly not the ugliest boy... Sooooo 


BLUE BLOOD said:


> Great fridge but try and get that duck sauce cleaned up from new years take out.


I don't think that's duck sauce, I thinks it's the remnants of an exploded Sam Adams.
I like to keep the coldness control at max, so I do tend to lose a bottle or 2 on occasion...
Which reminds me, I have to get that broad I'm married to down there to clean that shit up!!
(BTW; if I'm not back in 15 minutes, call the police please. I'll be the one in 40 different pieces.)


HousingCop said:


> Koz, May the road rise to meet you and all your beers be cold, my friend. HC


And to you the same my friend...


CJIS said:


> I see empty space in that fridge


Not for long...
The little lady surprised me with an early Cinco present; a 12-pack of Negra Model and 2 six packs of Tsing-Tao (which is almost impossible to find in New Hampshire) for our next Chinese Family night dinner.
So I'm stocked to the gills with beer...

In all seriousness though, we're going to a St. Paddy's party tomorrow, so a lot of that is going with us.
I'd hate to think any of you guys and gals thought I really imbibed....


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Koz at the parade..


----------

